# New guy



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey everyone came across the place and thought I would join

Im from Northern Michigan. Ill post a pic of my board when I get a chance. My names Derrick im 18 I have been snowboarding awhile but I am much more interested in cars I got a 1986 Mustang GT with a few mods done to it


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

stangman86 said:


> Hey everyone came across the place and thought I would join
> 
> Im from Northern Michigan. Ill post a pic of my board when I get a chance. My names Derrick im 18 I have been snowboarding awhile but I am much more interested in cars I got a 1986 Mustang GT with a few mods done to it


Welcome. What you got for a ride? 

Oh, and bikes are better than cars.  My Yamaha R1 will eat your Mustang for lunch. Oh wait, it got stolen. Never mind. Your Mustang will smoke the bus I ride around the city now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

stangman86 said:


> Hey everyone came across the place and thought I would join
> 
> Im from Northern Michigan. Ill post a pic of my board when I get a chance. My names Derrick im 18 I have been snowboarding awhile but I am much more interested in cars I got a 1986 Mustang GT with a few mods done to it


Another Michigan member and a fellow Mustang owner. Welcome.


----------

